# Just got a new CharGriller 980



## Stoopkid50 (May 28, 2021)

Whats up everyone. New to the forum, at least as a member. Just got a new CharGriller 980 that I am putting together tonight and gonna do a burn in. 
Who has one that has advice? 
And what testing can I do to provide some answers to anyone that is thinking about getting one?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 28, 2021)

Not sure about the smoker, but welcome to the site and congrats on the new smoker.


----------



## normanaj (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from RI.

Don't about the 980 but there are a lot of folks here with MasterBuilt gravity series grills.


----------



## JLeonard (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Mississippi! Put 'er together, fire it up, and let us know what you think! And post pics. We like pics.
Jim


----------



## bigfoot21075 (May 28, 2021)

Stoopkid50 said:


> Whats up everyone. New to the forum, at least as a member. Just got a new CharGriller 980 that I am putting together tonight and gonna do a burn in.
> Who has one that has advice?
> And what testing can I do to provide some answers to anyone that is thinking about getting one?


WELCOME!

I have my eye on one of these as well. I am debating waiting until they have one with a Rotisserie but not sure I can wait that long. From what I have seen, it looks like a first rate cooker! Post a pic when you do your first cook!!


----------



## smokeymose (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Not familiar with that smoker, but I have a CharGriller 8125 off-set. 
Get some Permatex Red at an auto parts store and lay a bead wherever there's a seam or joint. Heat proof and seals for a very long time.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 28, 2021)

IMO, just start a thread in its respective forum and keep it updated with your cooks. Note stuff like if/when paint chips as is common with chargrillers (thankfully high temp paint is cheap!). If you use any additional thermometers, actual temp at grate level etc.


----------



## PPG1 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina and congrats on your new Smoker,  I have the Masterbuilt Gravity Feed and love it.  Not knowing alot about the 980 besides the video and comments but from what I see if I were shopping for one now it would be the 980


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  Looking forward to your pics and comments/cooks on the new 980.  
John


----------



## motocrash (May 28, 2021)

Someone here has one, as I recall, he said his cc temp was some 40° lower than set temp. Do a search here to find the thread.


----------



## SKade (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from wild and wonderful. I have a Masterbuilt gravity series. I can’t tell you about your grill in particular but the gravity feed design is great. It’s easy to use and vary versatile. I’ve done everything from low and slow like ribs and smoked salmon to reverse searing and pizza and everything in between.  Quick to temp and amazing control. Best of luck with the new grill and be sure to show us all the great food that comes off it.


----------



## Chasdev (May 28, 2021)

I also have a Masterbuilt gravity rig and you will probably never buy another type of cooker after you get addicted to how well they work and how easy they are to drive.
One quick note...stay far away from automotive silicone sealers, they stink to high heaven when heated and although I have never seen or read a hazmat test of the chems outgassed, I would not be surprised to learn it's bad juju to inhale or ingest same.


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA !  I have the MBGF 1050 and love it. Put that rig together and let the smoke roll ! And  pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Stoopkid50 (May 29, 2021)

Alright yall. This big beast is finally put together and rolling smoke.  PIC 1

Couple notes on assembly. Overall fantastic and easy. Feels very sturdy and solid. There were a couple very small issues outside of my control. For example PIC 2 the pre-installed gasket was misaligned and over the bolt hole. 

I'm 30 minutes into the burn in and here are initial thoughts.
Super easy to use, obviously....
Took a little over 6 minutes to get to set temp of 350 PIC 3

Already noticing smoke coming out of lid but not really anywhere else PIC 4 will probably get some gasket for it.

The app is nice. Was easy to connect and simple to use. PIC 5

As expected, it had a lot of temp fluctuation at the beginning but once it got going, it stayed pretty steady until I opened it and the jumped all over again as you can see in the graph in the app PIC 6

I have a 4 probe Thermopro so I set all the probes up to measure temp at the grates. They are positioned 1-4 right to left 1 starting nearest the firebox PIC 7 Average temp across the 4 probes at that time is 356 and about 30 degrees lower than what the grill was saying. Which is what I had already read online.

That's all I've got for now, I'll add update if needed at the end of the full hour burn in!


----------

